# Learning how to run!



## SagMaria (May 3, 2007)

RUNNERS:  How did you get started?  I can't go 5 blocks withought wanting to keel over and die!!  Are there any books you would recommend or tips I can use to start running?


----------



## Vicky88 (May 3, 2007)

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

Try this!! It looks like an excellent plan for beginners!


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

this website and program is AMAZING. Thanks so much for sharing it Vicky88


----------



## kimmae17 (May 16, 2007)

when i first started i did intervals of running and walking.  slowly over time i shortened the walking intervals.  now i dont walk at all!  it takes a while but it worked well for me!


----------



## surfdiva (May 17, 2007)

If you are going to start running I highly suggest going to a local store that specializes in running shoes and getting outfitted for the proper type of shoe. Every runner runs differently - your heel strike, your arches, your leg length all affect what type of shoe you'll need. Find a place that will help you decide what type of runner you are (overprotenator, underprotenator) and can suggest shoes to try. If you can run around the store or even up and down the block. 

Runners are all very particular about their footwear - I am very loyal to my Saucony Grid Stabils have run countless miles in them - and finding the right type of shoe can keep your knees and feet in tip top shape.


----------



## aeni (May 17, 2007)

x2 on proper shoes. Start by walking and jogging.  You may be going at a faster pace than you can go right now.  When I started, I began on treadmills at 4.5 mph and pushed myself forward about .2 extra mph each week while tacking on an additional 10th of a mile.  Now I comfortably run 6-6.5 mph.

And don't eat an hour before you run.  Stretch and practice proper posture by running.


----------



## surfdiva (May 17, 2007)

If you're going to run a few miles you'll probably want a pre-workout snack of about 100-200 calories 1-1/2 hours beforehand. Every body is different though, so I guess it depends on how yours reacts. It's all about trial and error.You'll eventually find what works for you. I found that I can't run hard or fast if I don't eat beforehand, so to fuel my runs (3-5 miles) this is what I do: I eat a slice of plain wheat bread an hour before. I also like to have a cup of coffee. (Lots of athletes use coffee as a pre-workout stimulant - it gives you an extra push and can make a huge difference in the intensity of your run). I also drink water before and during my run to offset the coffee's dehydrating effects.


----------



## ratmist (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 

 
_http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

Try this!! It looks like an excellent plan for beginners!_

 
I've done it using that site - it's actually a bit too hard for beginners who are seriously out of shape, unless you're good at repeating weeks when you hit a wall.

I use coolrunning's plan in conjunction with this:  http://www.serpentine.org.uk/advice/begin/starting.php

It helped me get into shape more gently, which meant my bones and ligaments had time to strengthen, and I wasn't hitting as many weeks with 'walls'.


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I've done it using that site - it's actually a bit too hard for beginners who are seriously out of shape, unless you're good at repeating weeks when you hit a wall.._

 
I am hitting week three and it looks like its going to be a toughie. I may repeat week 2. But it sure is motivating! I can tell my legs are already toning up. Now i gotta lose this gut!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

ohhh the cardio will work on any excess  you're carrying provided your diet is better than it was before you started running. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there a difference in how your clothes fit?


----------



## Amber (May 18, 2007)

The couch to 5K program really works! I did it last summer, ran 2 5Ks last year, and it really got me into shape. I'm a big girl too so I know if I can do it, yall can too. I'm doing it again right now with my boyfriend because he wants to train for a 5K as well.


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber* 

 
_The couch to 5K program really works! I did it last summer, ran 2 5Ks last year, and it really got me into shape. I'm a big girl too so I know if I can do it, yall can too. I'm doing it again right now with my boyfriend because he wants to train for a 5K as well._

 
Congrats!
Did you lose weight /tone up once you got well into the program?

My problem is that I eat like crapola yet I work out pretty regularly. Maybe I need hypnosis?


----------



## Amber (May 18, 2007)

I think if you want to tone up you're going to need to lift weights in addition to whatever cardio you're doing. I lost a lot of inches but not much pounds-wise, but being smaller overall is what I'm after, not a certain number. Lifting weights is essential!


----------



## SagMaria (May 18, 2007)

Lots of great info guys!  I'll be running a marathon in no time


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber* 

 
_I think if you want to tone up you're going to need to lift weights in addition to whatever cardio you're doing. I lost a lot of inches but not much pounds-wise, but being smaller overall is what I'm after, not a certain number. Lifting weights is essential!_

 
Lifting weights is beyond essential. That muscle is what burns calories while at rest. Definitely lift weights.
Not 5 or 8 lb weights either, but 12-15-20 lb weights. Weights that will give you some mass.
The vast majority of women are NOT NOT NOT going to bulk up and look like blocky squares when training, unless that's the specific goal.
Don't be afraid to grab some gloves (unless you're like me and already calloused up) and lift those weights. 
Squats, good mornings, flies, kickbacks, shoulder presses, etc., they're all good, and they're all best done with free weights. The difference between free weights and machine weights is remarkable.
Use good form, and don't be afraid of the heavier weights.


----------

